# FlatCat G10



## ShootnCoastie

I received my Christmas present to myself in the mail today, a FlatCat G10.

First impressions after looking it over, you can tell it's very high quality slingshot and very well made.

It came already banded it up with I believe 2040's Dankung tubing and SuperSure pouch, and also came with a spare two pieces of tubing.

It's very light weight and it's smaller than it appeared in pictures, but is a nice fit for my small hands in finger/thumb support. I can't quite pinch grip it.

The G10 is nicely polished smooth which made it a little slick in my hands. After fondling and handling it a little, some of the slickness went away. I'm going to add a para chord lanyard to.

I like the 'no tie' approach to the band sets. No band tying jigs, or constrictor knots, cuffs, tools etc... All you really need is a pouch, tubing, something to cut with, and you're set.

Shooting impressions, the double tubes coming over the fork give a nice sight picture to the target. I have a 1 1/2 inch square duct tape target that I use for indoor shooting and I've been hitting it with no problem at 25 feet.

Thanks Alex! You've got a great slingshot design here.

























I liked the idea so much, I added Byudzai's attachment method to a CubScout I had cut out myself.


----------



## treefork

That Flatcat G10 is sweet ! Nice mod to the Cub Scout .


----------



## fred45

I too got in on the Flat Cat love it in my every day bag when a bit stressed at work head out the back door let a few hex nuts down range and all is better


----------



## Byudzai

Just wait till I get the looped-flats OTT model into production...


----------



## fred45

What like this project is not giving you ulcers already? Hey I was looking at the MO hunting regs and see slingshots listed as alt method of hunting but I can not find in the species regs any that say we can kill them. i see you wacked an urban flying rat the other day, any idea what we can shoot in the show me state?


----------



## Byudzai

fred45 said:


> What like this project is not giving you ulcers already? Hey I was looking at the MO hunting regs and see slingshots listed as alt method of hunting but I can not find in the species regs any that say we can kill them. i see you wacked an urban flying rat the other day, any idea what we can shoot in the show me state?


I missed the feather-rat! I'm not sure man, I don't make it to decent hunting grounds ever really, so I haven't looked into it :-(


----------



## fred45

Ah,ok I will call DoC


----------



## namazu

fred45 said:


> I too got in on the Flat Cat love it in my every day bag when a bit stressed at work head out the back door let a few hex nuts down range and all is better


i do the same hope i dont get caught.


----------



## inconvenience

fred45 said:


> What like this project is not giving you ulcers already? Hey I was looking at the MO hunting regs and see slingshots listed as alt method of hunting but I can not find in the species regs any that say we can kill them. i see you wacked an urban flying rat the other day, any idea what we can shoot in the show me state?


Is that slang for pidgeon?

I'm not much for killing things that I don't eat or aren't a danger or invasive.

But I can see that pidgeons do a lot of damage and there are way too many of them. I kill invasive species on sight so I guess that's cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fred45

I call the the MO fish and game people a few weeks ago, you can hunt anything in it's season with a slingshot except Turkey and deer, not too sure about ducks and geese they have some fed regs.


----------



## brucered

I've been killing Pop cans with my FlatCat. No license required, they are always in season, no limits and I recycle the cans when I'm done. I raise the cans in captivity, my fridge, for the sole purpose of drinking them and then putting them out of their misery. They do not live a happy life.

Anxiously awaiting the release of the OTT Flat Band version, so I can start raising and killing Soup cans in the same fashion.


----------



## fred45

you are so mean to those poor old cans.


----------



## Byudzai

they are coming...

are you guys going to be at ECST?


----------



## brucered

Byudzai said:


> they are coming...
> 
> are you guys going to be at ECST?


Looks like they're coming along nicely

I will not be attending the ECST. Family commitments and a new kitchen will be preventing me from attending. Maybe one day, we'll see.


----------



## Byudzai

brucered said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are coming...
> 
> are you guys going to be at ECST?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they're coming along nicely
> 
> I will not be attending the ECST. Family commitments and a new kitchen will be preventing me from attending. Maybe one day, we'll see.
Click to expand...

bummer man! would love to hand you one in person. but i will lay one aside for you from this batch if you'd like.


----------



## Metropolicity

Byudzai said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are coming...
> 
> are you guys going to be at ECST?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they're coming along nicely
> 
> I will not be attending the ECST. Family commitments and a new kitchen will be preventing me from attending. Maybe one day, we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bummer man! would love to hand you one in person. but i will lay one aside for you from this batch if you'd like.
Click to expand...

You can give it to me to hand to Bruce, he lives in the same city as me.


----------



## brucered

Byudzai said:


> they are coming...
> 
> are you guys going to be at ECST?


...would love to hand you one in person. but i will lay one aside for you from this batch if you'd like.[/quote]



Metropolicity said:


> You can give it to me to hand to Bruce, he lives in the same city as me.


Woohoo! Thanks Alex & Eric.

You guys are too kind.


----------



## inconvenience

brucered said:


> they are coming...
> 
> are you guys going to be at ECST?


...would love to hand you one in person. but i will lay one aside for you from this batch if you'd like.[/quote]



Metropolicity said:


> You can give it to me to hand to Bruce, he lives in the same city as me.


Woohoo! Thanks Alex & Eric.

You guys are too kind.[/quote]
This looks like a killer slingshot. Is there ano online store or is this just a word of mouth thing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Alex makes a very unique slingsnot, total his invention down to the banding technique..rule is no tie, the others can fly. Strong pocketable shooters for target and game. They don't just get picked off slingshot trees and mailed...even tho they are laser cut there's a lot of hand work involved also especially the G10 ones. I dunno when he finds time from his alto tech day job and GF but he must be a work aholic.


----------



## inconvenience

I just had an epiphany about aiming the other night with some help from BC-SLINGER. So I think this is now my most coveted slingshot. Will probably be my birthday present to myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Chuck Daehler said:


> Alex makes a very unique slingsnot, total his invention down to the banding technique..rule is no tie, the others can fly. Strong pocketable shooters for target and game. They don't just get picked off slingshot trees and mailed...even tho they are laser cut there's a lot of hand work involved also especially the G10 ones. I dunno when he finds time from his alto tech day job and GF but he must be a work aholic.


Yea. And I think the price is completely reasonable too. Enough to make it worthwhile for him but well within the budget of someone serious about their SS Shooting. 


inconvenience said:


> I just had an epiphany about aiming the other night with some help from BC-SLINGER. So I think this is now my most coveted slingshot. Will probably be my birthday present to myself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fred45

so someone broke the window out of my car and took my back pack, in it was a flat cat, I will need a new one how much are they going for these days?


----------



## ShootnCoastie

You can reach out to Alex at his website.

http://www.flatcatslingshots.com


----------



## VAshooter

Thanks for the link to his website.


----------



## fred45

Great now I want the flat band one too!


----------



## fred45

even better news I was digging through another bag and found the Flat cat. must have stuck it in with the Scout that day. :rofl:


----------



## namazu

There is not enough good things to say about the flatcat frame . Great frame forplinking on walk abouts.


----------



## Bink

Find mine easy to shoot with accuracy and nice to carry.


----------



## scouser

Hi Guys,

Do you know whether this slingshot is available in steel or other forkhit resistant version?


----------



## brucered

None that I've seen. Some guys have made them out of wood etc, but the standard is G10...which is about as fork hit resistant as you can get.


----------



## VAshooter

If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.


----------



## Jolly Roger

VAshooter said:


> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.


Way to go guys. Real supportive comment. I'm sure there wouldn't be many slingshot shooters if everyone who got a fork hit was eliminated from the sport.


----------



## SlingNerd

Jolly Roger said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go guys. Real supportive comment. I'm sure there wouldn't be many slingshot shooters if everyone who got a fork hit was eliminated from the sport.
Click to expand...

You should be more careful, J.Roger!

The same Slingshot Secret Police hit-squad that eliminates fork-hitters might come after you too if you badmouth them too much.

They come in the dead of night with their* wrap-and-tucked triple TBG* and *50 CAL lead slugs*.. Rumors say They practice at *34* feet instead of 33!!


----------



## scouser

Jolly Roger said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go guys. Real supportive comment. I'm sure there wouldn't be many slingshot shooters if everyone who got a fork hit was eliminated from the sport.
Click to expand...

Thank you Roger!


----------



## scouser

VAshooter said:


> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.


I did not say that I would destroy it. I am just worrying about the possibility of hitting it sometimes and it would ruin its beauty.


----------



## VAshooter

scouser said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say that I would destroy it. I am just worrying about the possibility of hitting it sometimes and it would ruin its beauty.
Click to expand...

My comment was alluding to the fact that G10 was a virtually indestructible material in the realm of slingshots. If you manage to destroy it you are way too rough on your slingshots. If you really need something stronger you could go with a high grade of stainless steel or titanium but at much higher expense. If I stepped on JC's toes it's OK cause he wears safety shoes. scouser: I'm sorry if I didn't take your comment seriously. I often finish typing before I start thinking.


----------



## brucered

scouser said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say that I would destroy it. I am just worrying about the possibility of hitting it sometimes and it would ruin its beauty.
Click to expand...

My guess is a stainless mold or even aluminum mold, would be more expensive then Alex was selling full G10's for.

At $80-90, they were a bargain.


----------



## Jolly Roger

SlingNerd said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you destroy a G10 frame maybe you should think about another hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go guys. Real supportive comment. I'm sure there wouldn't be many slingshot shooters if everyone who got a fork hit was eliminated from the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be more careful, J.Roger!
> 
> The same Slingshot Secret Police hit-squad that eliminates fork-hitters might come after you too if you badmouth them too much.
> 
> They come in the dead of night with their* wrap-and-tucked triple TBG* and *50 CAL lead slugs*.. Rumors say They practice at *34* feet instead of 33!!
Click to expand...

I'm not worried one bit. I read that they have taken a blood signed written oath not to even mention using a slingshot on a human or considering actually following through. I'll stand my ground as well as anyone. Besides, with my Pro Clips I can change bands much quicker than they can.


----------



## mattwalt

I thought the SSS had a choice of PP Top Shot or SS Torque as personal carry? using 2050 pseudo loops that are hand made by an ancient Chinese master shooter who lives atop Mt Doom... No tool and no-tie super quick change...

And its 33.3ft - they're very fussy about that.

SN - if you reference the SSS you must have your facts down ;-P


----------



## Jolly Roger

Lets get back on topic.....tell me more about this G10 Flat Cat. When will the next production run be out? How much?


----------



## mattwalt

JR believe they're around 90 USD. Through His website.


----------

